

Pearson wants $54 per copy for the K&R ebook "The C Programming Language" - gluejar
http://www.informit.com/promotions/promotion.aspx?promo=138913

======
gluejar
"This ebook is the first authorized digital version of Kernighan and Ritchie’s
1988 classic, The C Programming Language (2nd Ed.)."

